# Any Elgin Pelican Users??



## northernsweeper

Hi All,

Just curious to know what everyone is using for sweepers? Any of you running the tymco units on one ton chassis? Or Pelicans? Also what type of sweeping is everyone doing? It sounds like mostly parking lots.Anyone doing small towns or municipalities? Glad to see a sweep forum purplebou Happy sweeping!


----------



## JRSlawn

Ask Dwan I know he has one but I don't think it gets ran much. My city doesn't sub anything out so I am out of luck there. But they have about 20 pelicans They even put leaf plows on the and use them for leaf clean ups. Ill have to grab some pics of that for ya.

Jeff Smith 
JRS


----------



## BOSS Adam

http://www.schwarze.com/ has some of the best sweepers in the business.. I would check them out..


----------



## Stang977

Tough question to answer. 
I am in charge of a municipal sweeping fleet. We have used, in no particolar order, Elgin Pelican, Crosswind and Eagle,Tymco 600 BAH,Mobile Topgun, and Broombear. 
I've found that as far as our mechanical sweepers, the Pelican's have been the best. I believe they are best for municipalities because we don't have to transport them far. The Mobile was great, but the line was bought and dropped. The Broombear has been very good so far. The Broombear and Mobile are what I see most road sweeping contractors use.

For the air sweeps the Tymco's have worked well. If you are going to do road sweeping you should opt. for the broom assisted pickup head. 

From what i've read about parking lot sweepers, Schwarze has a very good reputation. Another lot sweeper I thought was interesting was the Nighthawk because it is run hydraulically and is SUPER quiet for night sweeping. I see mainly Tymco and Schwarze in the area.

Regards,
Rich


----------



## Dwan

I have a Pelican and use it for heavy spring cleanup or behind construction crews. well built but needs a lot of care due to its age.


----------



## northernsweeper

My pelican is a 91. It is still relatively fresh,with only 2300 hours and under 12000 miles. It also has an auto-lube system on it,which for me has been a life saver.It greases all of the zerks but two(the tiller and the spray pump).It is a real time and repair saver.I fill the canister once or twice a week and it does the rest.
I have been considering trailering it for the ability to go out of my direct area.The drawback is I would need a 102" wide trailer that is rated for at least 10 ton.I would also need a tandem dump to pull it and to dump into if needed.I would also need to pull the top beacon if I was going to go under any bridges to make the 13'6".
Is there any way to get rid of the drag trail that is left when you make a 90 or 180 degree turn while sweeping? This has been a real bother for me since day one.


----------



## Dwan

Welcome to the world of ****** trails. not many machanical sweepers will pick thoes up you just have to learn to work with them. 

I still think you would be better off buying another sweeper to leave at that remote site instead of buying a truck, trailer, and the aditional work required to move this one each time. or even a sweeper that will do highway speeds on its own. That way you would also have a backup if needed.


----------



## northernsweeper

Hey Dwan,
I just cannot justify buying another sweeper to sit at a site idle,to only be used once a week for mabey 100-125.00..not to mention having to worry about vandalism as well as the extra insurance cost.The pelican can do a large lot in about an hour.What I am after is the ability to go from town to town within say a 100 mile radius and do 4 or 5 jobs a night.The tymco one ton mounts are an option,but THE NOISE!! Also then having to have a dumpster on site to dump into as well.I need the big sweeper for contracts I already have,I would just like to be able to have more reach for business.Make sense?


----------



## Dwan

That does make sense. also you would have the dump truck to dump into. I was just thinking that loading the pelican with its low clearance would be a pain and for the investment of the trailer that would haul that size of equipment would cost more then another used machine. As far as the noise my pelican is a lot louder then my Air Cub or one of the newer machines. I got my Pelican in good working order for $5000 and the last tilt top trailer I got was $14,000 used.
I am not trying to talk you out of the idea of trailering the pelican just want to let you know what you might be getting into.
Sounds like the machine you have is a perfect machine for jobs within a 10 mile radius


----------



## northernsweeper

The used sweepers I have looked at lately have been mostly junk,and way to much money.I was not considering a tilt top trailer,but rather a triple axle pintle with long enough hydraulic assist ramps to still give me the less than 12 degree load angle needed to keep from jamming the curb brushes.I did find a nice 24' triple axle thats 102" wide,but its a gooseneck and even though my one ton is a diesel,I am not to excited about having it try to pull my sweeper around.I appreciate all your imput Dwan.I usually beat an idea to death before I make a decision,so any insight you can offer...I will be all ears  Thanks again.


----------



## Mark F

Hey Northersweeper; Maybe think Bobcat, 800 series, Sweepster makes a good forward sweeper with right or left curb brooms, optional wet kit, plus it has forward mounted wheels. Then get A snow bucket, large box blade for playing in the winter? Just another idea to clog your brain. Mark


----------

